# Snow update...



## JOETHECROW (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think anyone here expected this much snow this early in our winter season. Here's a pic of my brothers truck after 24 hours! (plenty more on the way,...It's been snowing nonstop since the recent flood last week.)
 By the way,...this truck has an open bed,...no Tonneau cover)


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

DANG!! I had no idea! It's cold enough here for that, but no snow.. my sympathies to you and Laur!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

Please keep it by you, New Jersey is a summer state....LOL


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW!!! That's got to be over a couple of feet already.


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 7, 2010)

we have had flurries here in north jersey for the past few days but thankfully nothing accumulating.  im heading down to south carolina next week to see my kids.  im hoping for warm weather.  greg


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 7, 2010)

We got about a half foot here on the coast.  Cold, too.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 7, 2010)

Here in London, Ontario, we got hit hard the last 3 days.... I will post some pics when I get them off my camera, havnt seen this sort of thing around here in about 30 years or more.... or so I am told, since that was before my time!


----------



## marjorie040 (Dec 7, 2010)

To all of you snow people....you have my sympathies!!
 bottle34nut....bring your long underwear and mittens to South Carolina....it's getting down to 17  tonight here in Charleston!!
 We haven't had any significant accumulation of snow here since 1989 but who knows with this storm!!?

 Regards and stay warm!!


----------



## Bixel (Dec 7, 2010)

OK, here are a few pics of things locally.... been doing alot of digging, but not the type I love. LOL


----------



## Bixel (Dec 7, 2010)

Neighbours car buried


----------



## Bixel (Dec 7, 2010)

This was yesterday..... the cars in our driveway.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 7, 2010)

This was today, again, and yes, those cars were cleaned off a few times since yesterday.... Enjoy!


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad it wasn't me this time. Baltimore saw more snow last winter then any year sense the 1790s. It was insane. It really put a hurting on the winter digging season.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang Global Warming![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 8, 2010)

We got nothing yet and I want to see how my tires handle it. I suspect poorly by the way they spin out from a light when it's raining. There's plenty of tread but to hard a rubber I think or just the off road mud style tread.
 Some it may have been me getting used to a new truck and clutch.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 8, 2010)

It's been rough here in the high desert of Nevada. Upper 40's, and no snow for about 2 weeks. Oh the humanity!! []  ~Mike


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 8, 2010)

Sitting here in sunny old Cape Town, I am dumbfounded by those pictures ! Joe, we have a small business here in Fish Hoek called "Ice Direct" which delivers ice on demand. Looks like your brother could just head off without having to "fill up". However I'm not sure there's anyone around there he could deliver to ![]


----------



## towhead (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW!! And I was bumming about all the snow I have....looks like PA. and Ontario have Northern Minnesota beat!!!!   -Julie


----------



## Wangan (Dec 8, 2010)

We just got 15 inches of snow two days ago after a big rain and now they say we are going to get rain Sunday!What a mess![]

 Time to dig out the car!!! (see video)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck with that forecast Tim! Sounds bad. Funny vid though....[]


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2010)

Still no snow here in central New Hampshire.
 Very odd. I suppose we'll pay for it later....lol!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's the latest update on our update![&:]

 THURSDAY...

 A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST
 THURSDAY.

 * LOCATION...WARREN AND MCKEAN COUNTIES.

 * ACCUMULATIONS...6 TO 12 INCHES OF NEW SNOW SHOULD OCCUR BY
 THURSDAY MORNING. THESE ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE IN ADDITION TO
 THE DEEP SNOW ALREADY ON THE GROUND.

 * TIMING...PERIODS OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS AND LOCALIZED
 HEAVIER BANDS OF SQUALLS WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY
 MORNING.

 * WINDS...WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS OF 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP
 TO 25 MPH.

 * IMPACTS...SNOW COVERED ROADS AND HAZARDOUS TRAVEL. LOW
 VISIBILITIES OF ONE QUARTER OF A MILE OR LESS AT TIMES DUE TO
 OCCASIONAL HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.

 * TEMPERATURES...EARLY MORNING LOWS AROUND 10 DEGREES AND HIGHS
 AROUND 20 DEGREES. WIND CHILLS WILL BE BETWEEN ZERO AND 10
 ABOVE.

 PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

 A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF LAKE-
 EFFECT SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL HAZARDOUS. LAKE-
 EFFECT SNOW TYPICALLY FALLS AS NARROW BANDS OF HEAVY SNOW WITHIN
 A LARGER AREA OF LIGHTER SNOW. SNOWFALL RATES OF OVER AN INCH PER
 HOUR ARE LIKELY UNDER THE HEAVIER BANDS. VISIBILITIES VARY
 GREATLY AND CAN DROP TO ZERO WITHIN MINUTES. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...
 KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...BLANKETS AND A CELLULAR PHONE
 IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's the latest update on our update![&:]
> 
> ...


 
 Hey thats privy diggin weather man!   [8D]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 8, 2010)

Send some my way, I have snow envy.  We had 2 feet last year in December, shoveled out, and then went caroling that night, would love to do it again...


----------



## 2muchstuff (Dec 8, 2010)

If we had that much snow every year I would have house full of babies .What else you gonna do ?


----------



## tftfan (Dec 8, 2010)

I get a new bottle every 2 days....forcast past 6 days...and the next 6 days....SNOW !


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

I use to love a good snowfall.. get some much needed wintertime exercise digging the pathways and of course the driveway.. now, I share a parking lot with around 75 other tenants, and if you dig your car out and go anywhere, by the time you come back some freeloader took your hard-earned dug out parking spot.. this winter I'm gonna give back.. [8D]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope that stuff stays up there, the ground here is frozen solid so if it were going to S it would S.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Phil,...we got about another foot on top of the 2 plus feet we already had....[] I love a white christmas but enough already.[]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 10, 2010)

Your used to it right? Ugh! Stay inside, if  ya start looking like the blue dude get back inside!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah Joe,I thought the video was fitting.I forgot to put the Turdy Point Buck on for hunting season.[]

 It was -6 this morning and they are still calling for a rain/snow mix and all rain in some other areas on Sunday into Monday.I saw this morning that Randolph New York got 56 inches of snow in 5 days and I thought 15 inches of snow in one day was bad.

 Warmth is a Beech,literally! I havent used the oil for any heat yet,but the wood pile looks a bit smaller already.Smaller stuff and Ash and Maple are going first so I can save the Beech and Yellow Birch for allnighters and later in the winter.Luckily most of it is Beech,which I consider to be the King of firewood.The coals last a long time.

 Where ever you are,stay warm.Millionaires are now not considered rich.( they need a tax break[&o] AGAIN[8|][&o]) So remember every time you turn up the heat,you are allowing some Oil Baron to buy another bank in some offshore country,because if he couldnt,he would have to pay way more taxes over here.So in the spirit of giving,dig deep and send some Butler to cigar lighting school.It will create jobs![]


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 10, 2010)

All we've been getting here in south central PA is the odd flurry from that lake effect.   We won't get much snow this winter, owing to the new tires that I just put on my truck.  Guaranteed a no snow winter with new all season tires...

 Jim G


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2010)

You guys all hang in and stay warm.... Tim, Randolph NY is only about 25 minutes away from us! []


----------



## Wangan (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope the biggest part of the storm passed you by! I love snow,but a little at a time![]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Another   Storm  coming   in  Sunday  night[&o][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2010)

I LOVE THE SOUTH ,I LOVE THE SOUTH,I LOVE THE SOUTH...MAN BLESS ALL YALLS HEARTS...WE SPOSED TO GET SOME WHITE STUFF TOMMOROW HERE IN NORTH GA.,BUT IT IS ONLY SUPPOSED TO GET 38 DEGREES...WON'T STICK!

 MAN YALL BE CAREFUL! JAMIE


----------



## Wangan (Dec 13, 2010)

A few days ago we were in -6 degree temps with 15 inches of snow and today its pouring rain and 57 degrees with wind and flood watches![:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Tim,....stay dry as you can...What a roller coaster ride.[]


----------



## tftfan (Dec 14, 2010)

Its been tuff so far....saw the sun today....for a while. 7 day forcasst-----snow ! every day !  Think'n bout a tarp tent with a propane heater, maybe get in 3 or 4 hrs on a dump.   Or.....not.


----------



## TROG (Dec 14, 2010)

You can send a bit here as I have never seen snow and it was 35c here today in South Australia.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Still no snow here in central New Hampshire.
> Very odd. I suppose we'll pay for it later....lol!!!


 
 None here but bone chillin cold in the teens now,and I didnt probe out any privys (frozen ground)[]


----------



## SergioWilkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It ain't stopping here in Ontario. Lambton county, just a few miles to the north-west of London, where Kyle (_Insulators Rule_ on here) and I live, has been essentially shut down. One of Ontario's major freeways, highway 402, has been closed from nearly London to Sarnia, a distance of about 60 miles. Last I checked, about 300 motorists were in the process of being rescued as many had been stranded on the highway in drifts up to 5 or 6 feet deep for more than 30 hours. The OPP has been dispatched to to rescue people by snow mobile and helicopter. Suffice it to say, conditions are treacherous! 
  You can see some photos here:

  http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/16545986.html

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/LDN20101214CGstorm20.jpg&size=640x480&quality=90

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/STORM20.jpg&size=640x429&quality=90

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/STORM40.jpg&size=640x437&quality=90

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/STORM50.jpg&size=640x472&quality=90

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/STORM80.jpg&size=640x371&quality=90

 http://storage.canoe.ca/v1/dynamic_resize/?src=http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2010/12/14/photo_2.jpg&size=640x480&quality=90

  I'll be hoping that everyone makes it out safely. We've had temperatures down to -5 F or so with wind chills... walking home is not really an option.
  Enjoy the warm weather you guys have down there! I'll be heading south on the 26th of this month for a week in the Caribbean. I _really_ can't wait.


----------

